# 301Bq Sliders



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Do I push slider close till i hear the clicking sound abit? I ask because I as stopping when i hear the clicking and noticed the sliders only sealed shut along the top and not the bottom. thought there was a mechanical problem. RV service guy said nothing wrong only have to hold button slide a bit longer. I thought you were not suppose too. plz advise.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I stop as soon as I hear the first click.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Same here, I hear the clicks and I stop. My slides seem to be aligned, all of the rubber is hitting the main trailer wall.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

My 2011 210RS has a powered rear slide king bed. When extended or retracted I hear no clicks. I only take note of the slide's final position. In either extreme the slide lifts slightly at the rear wall. It seems to seat itself in the rear wall frame. I understand that this slide is designed to hold weight in either full out or full in. The box that makes up the slide is rigidly held to the rear wall. I admit that I designed a support used during transit. I have gone over some roads and train tracks that really cause bounce. Inertia being what it is, it just makes me feel better with the support abetting the downward forces.







Over-engineering is my middle name.









Hope this helps in your dilemma. There is a lot of information in this forum about slides. Wading through it to reach a confident conclusion is a trial.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the replies.

quote name='robertized' date='03 June 2013 - 04:31 PM' timestamp='1370295061' post='451050']
Villui I 
found the website for LCI Lamppert Components, Inc. the makers of the electric slide out system. They have a video library that covers most everything you might need to figure out what is going on with your slide. Click on Customer Service in the upper right hand portion of the page to find the videos. Good Luck. http://www.lci1.com/ 




I also found an Operation and Service Manual. http://lci1.com/imag...lideout-web.pdf
[/quote]


----------

